
Hey Web Designers, WHY DO YOU HATE ME?? - douche
http://www.thegrumpyprogrammer.com/2017/01/hey-web-designers-why-do-you-hate-me.html
======
a3n
My eyes will turn 60 this year, and I sympathize. Things are getting worse,
and not just because my eyes are getting worse: If I have a problem with a
site (contrast is the biggest offender), then in Firefox View/Page Style/No
Style makes it very readable, and I haven't done anything to magnify my laptop
or my browser.

Of course that does nothing for banking sites where the two computers have to
interact in a complex way, but I do love raising my finger to an unreadable
site and instantly making it readable.

(Hey Mozilla, remember when Microsoft had those funky high-contrast settings?
You should totally do something like that for Firefox, and making it both
permanently settable, or per-visit settable.)

Hopefully when designers' eyes turn 60 they'll be viewing the web (or the
whatever it might be by then) in some kind of accessibility-enabling VR,
because I wouldn't wish the web they're designing now on their future selves.

Harumph!

